# GTP - fact sheet



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2011)

Jamie and I compiled this fact sheet to help those wanting to add a juvenile GTP into their collection.


----------



## hornet (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers Michiel, i think i will bookmark this, look forward to reading it


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

will be great reading thanks micheal


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 24, 2011)

i call for this to be a sticky! thanks guys awesome resource !


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 24, 2011)

Such a fantastic effort Michael and Jamie,coming from 2 experienced people who have owned and bred these magnificent snakes for years,your input and knowledge is above par..It isnt rocket science to provide these pythons with the requirements they need,but once the requirements are meet,they strive just like any other python..One thing that bothers me is,SOME people dont-cant read or do ANY research before buying a reptile,just like a recent thread about someone buying a Green soon and needed to know all about them..Anyhow this needs to be a STICKY..so others can read it ANYTIME...Great stuff Michael-Jamie...


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, we are also thinking about compiling something on caring for yearlings and adults but then again, a lot has been already published on that. Do you think there is a need for something like that?


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 24, 2011)

Great work Michael and Jamie, I know there is a lot of information already available through some fantastic books and articles, but for those who hate to read and love reptiles it's a good idea to have simplified care information available, especially through major sites such as APS and ARF. Well worth the time and effort, I'm sure many people will appreciate it.


----------



## supergirlmas (Jan 24, 2011)

it's awesome, but it needs pictures.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2011)

supergirlmas said:


> it's awesome, but it needs pictures.



Why? Isn't the text sufficient and clear enough?
I thought about including pics but then I though it would destruct from reading.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, this is great information. My husband was wondering that my new fella's tub looks too wet. I couldn't see anywhere in your information to suggest that you can have too much humidity. I read about not having the substrate absolute saturated but nothing about the condensation. So, providing its warm and not cold, is there such thing as him being too humid? I don't want him to go moldy lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2011)

The main part I was trying to find isn't there.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2011)

Too much humidity can be detrimental. Not only it promotes bacteria and fungi growth but GTPs can get water blisters when exposed to high humidity. In the wild, they live happily in 90% rel. humidity environments BUT there is a constant air flow, which is hard to achieve in an enclosure whilst keeping high temp and humidity at the same time.



Plimpy said:


> The main part I was trying to find isn't there.


 
which part?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2011)

Basic enclosure size for an adult.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 24, 2011)

Great stuff mate!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Basic enclosure size for an adult.



It depends what you mean by "basic" - size, shape, material, furnishings? Minimum requirements?
This fact sheet deals with juveniles and if you read my second post in this thread .........


----------



## bkevo (Jan 24, 2011)

Michael and jamie. by far the most easy to read and understand fact sheet i have ever read. simple but imformitive. credit to you both.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Too much humidity can be detrimental. Not only it promotes bacteria and fungi growth but GTPs can get water blisters when exposed to high humidity. In the wild, they live happily in 90% rel. humidity environments BUT there is a constant air flow, which is hard to achieve in an enclosure whilst keeping high temp and humidity at the same time.


 So what do you do for airflow?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 25, 2011)

A row of holes at each end of the container is sufficient - allows reasonsble airflow and keeps things humid enough between mistings, which I do every day with new hatchies, and after they're about 3 months old and shed 2 or 3 times, around every second day. The first one or two sheds are especially critical, and they become a bit more forgiving as they grow.

Jamie

I had inconsistent computer problems yesterday... I have to admit that this work is mostly Michael's, I just added a bit here and there, so... full marks to Michael for this great addition to the GTP body of knowledge!

Jamie.


----------



## supergirlmas (Jan 27, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Why? Isn't the text sufficient and clear enough?
> I thought about including pics but then I though it would destruct from reading.


 
don't get me wrong but the text is perfect, pics would just brighten it up abit


----------



## Snowman (Jan 27, 2011)

destruct or distract??

No point in ruining it with photobucket pics that wont be there next week. Although it is in PDF format so the pics will stay intact... Yes put some pictures in.... 

Good effort guys.. now if we could keep GTP in WA we'd be set.


----------



## supergirlmas (Jan 27, 2011)

Snowman said:


> destruct or distract??
> 
> No point in ruining it with photobucket pics that wont be there next week. Although it is in PDF format so the pics will stay intact... Yes put some pictures in....
> 
> Good effort guys.. now if we could keep GTP in WA we'd be set.



if only...


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 27, 2011)

supergirlmas said:


> if only...



Don't worry, we are preparing a full blown revolution on your soil, i.e. WA.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 27, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Don't worry, we are preparing a full blown revolution on your soil, i.e. WA.



Cool, we'll infiltrate the inside while you attack head on.


----------



## viridis (Feb 15, 2011)

A good read for the beginner Michael,

I like the hygiene point, to many keepers think that a snake will drop dead if kept in anything less than surgical conditions.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## lgotje (Feb 15, 2011)

good read guys not too long either so ur mind doesnt wander off


----------



## Jesse_H (May 16, 2011)

Oh my god, is there something wrong with me? I've been searching this thread for 20min and I can't find the care sheet file!? Is it an attachment or something?? Someone please take pity on me and spell out how to access it


----------



## saximus (May 16, 2011)

It was accidentally removed by the OP. I think it's in the wiki for GTPs now instead


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> It was accidentally removed by the OP. I think it's in the wiki for GTPs now instead


 
Thanks for the tip.
I thought I was going crazy reading every talking about this invisible document, hehe
...Come to think of it, I probably am crazy, oh well...8)


----------



## Waterrat (May 23, 2011)

My apologies, I accidentally deleted the file from the opening posts and it seems only the admin can insert it back. I hope they do. Here it is:


----------



## gozz (May 23, 2011)

Well done Waterat, a must read for everyone interested in keeping GTP's.....


----------



## Erebos (Jun 13, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> My apologies, I accidentally deleted the file from the opening posts and it seems only the admin can insert it back. I hope they do. Here it is:


 
Where?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 3, 2011)

?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 3, 2011)

I have asked the mods to insert the document into the first post but apparently only the admin can do that. I will ask admin again.
In the meanwhile, here it is:


----------



## Erebos (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for that it's a good read well done.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jul 3, 2011)

Is the fact sheet on this thread? I don't see anything.

Oh Ok hadn't been to the second page.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 3, 2011)

Post #33, third above. It's a PDF file.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 4, 2011)

If there is problem like this please sent ticket to site suport centre bottom bar on the pages, and Adam will look at that. he is only one able to do that and he is not reading forums to know about this problems..
Thank You.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for this, looking at purchasing a couple of GTP's shortly and the more info the better!


----------



## nicholasnigg (Sep 6, 2011)

*Gtps*

Can anyone tell me who breeds the best gtp's in Australia?
Also, what kind of money are they going for? 
Cheers!


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2011)

Specify "best" and hope for the best.

cheers!


----------



## nicholasnigg (Sep 6, 2011)

preferably blue!


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 6, 2011)

nicholasnigg said:


> Can anyone tell me who breeds the best gtp's in Australia?


 The OP.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know what others have to say, I say "keep on dreaming".


----------



## Bryce (Sep 6, 2011)

Specify best Animals mate. There are few people around that offer a range of different types/locals. Pm me and I will let you know. 


You won't find anything blue though.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2011)

He did specify: "perfectly blue".
By the way, if there are any, i.e. blue adult males (not hormonal females) - name your price please.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2011)

It is a hormonal female, very nice specimen though. If you're looking at establishing a "true blue line" you need a true blue adult male (not the zig-zag marked Sorong type or something with faint blue markings or a shade). So, back to my first note - "keep on dreaming".


----------



## -Katana- (May 11, 2012)

At what age do you recommend sexing GTP's?

I'm under the impression that hatchlings are too small to be sexed without damaging them?


----------



## Waterrat (May 11, 2012)

It really depends on their size rather than age. The earliest would be 8 months of age but much later with small individuals.
You just have to feel comfortable with handling them before and when the probe is inserted, i.e. not to bend their backs at cloaca and not to hold the tail too firmly. I always spend some time just handling them, running my fingers around and over the posterior until they relax. The right size probe and lubricant are essential.
Another point - I always rest the probe in a glass of warm water between probing. LOL No one would like a piece of cold steel up their ....... :shock:


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 11, 2012)

Thank-you for posting the sheet, I appreciate the information you share. 
Kind regards
Merle


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 15, 2012)

The document is now on my web site: thegreeneffect ? Tips


----------



## bundysnake (Nov 26, 2012)

am i missing something here? i can't find the fact sheet??


----------



## jimmyfinney (Feb 27, 2013)

How do i look at the fact sheet? Am new to this site.. am i missing something?


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Feb 27, 2013)

Two posts up from yours.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 27, 2013)

Just to add... Anyone chasing "The more complete Chondro" it's now available as an ebook for like $29. I believe the hard copy is out of print these days...


----------

